# V: Final Fantasy 8 PC und Metal Gear Solid PC



## SherlockHolmes (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PC- Games Community:
Nach langem Überlegen, wo ich die beiden Spiele an den Mann/ die Frau bringen kann, möchte ich es hier probieren und habe mich deshalb hier angemeldet. Also nicht wundern, dass ich noch keine Beiträge geschrieben habe. Ich werde tun was ich kann, um Aufrichtigkeit zu beweisen!

Ich möchte euch hier zwei Spiele- Raritäten anbieten, für die ich keine Verwendung mehr habe:
1) Final Fantasy 8 in der PC Version. Zum Spiel selbst muss wohl nicht mehr viel gesagt werden. DIe Version ist Vollständig mit allen 5 CD's, dem Karton, Handbüchern etc. Die CD'S haben leichte Gebrauchsspuren funktionieren aber. In der CD Hülle ist ein kleiner Riss vorne im Kunststoff. Die Hülle ist in einem sehr guten Zustand. Fotos sende ich auf Wunsch gerne per E-Mail. Das Spiel ist eine absolute Rarität und daher möchte ich als Preis mal 60€ + Versand Verhandlungsbasis. 

2) Metal Gear Solid 1 in der PC Version. Auch eine Rarität. nur noch selten zu bekommen. CD's auch nur mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren, Karton und Handbücher enthalten. Alles in guten Zustand, der Karton ist ganz leicht geblich verfärbt (also vergilbt). Ein weißer Karton bleibt nach der langen Zeit leider nicht wirklich weiß...
Preislich würde ich mal sagen: 35 + Versand Verhandlungsbasis.

Ich hoffe die Spiele sprechen jemanden von euch an. Meldet euch per PM bei mir.

gruß Sherlock

PS: Da dies ein Privatverkauf ist gebe ich keine Grantie oder Gewährleistungen. Zudem gibt es keinen Anspruch auf Rücknahme.


----------



## SherlockHolmes (2. November 2012)

Preisanpassung:
Final Fantasy 8 nun für 50 Euro
Metal Gear Solid für 25 Euro


----------



## SherlockHolmes (11. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal hoch damit:

Neue Preise:
Final Fantasy 30 Euro inklusive Versand,
Metal Gear Solid 20 inklusive Versand


----------

